# Need some help with a work/headphone setup



## bumpnzx3 (Apr 6, 2007)

The projects I am now working on at my new job are of a different nature than my previous job. I now spend a lot more time in my office, and less time on the phone or talking to clients (SCORE!!!). I have always had my music collection with me at work- but up until a week or so ago I always had some cheapie earbuds. Since I can spend more time listening to music now- I want a descent setup that is based around headphones/earbuds. Just for the heck of it, I picked up a set of these: http://www.sonystyle.com/webapp/wcs...10151&langId=-1&productId=8198552921665376489 They sound pretty good- but I know I can do better. The only problem is- I don't know much of anything about headphones/computer sound. Is the weak link my headphones or my equipement. From what I can tell- I've got a top of the line computer here- great video and sound card. Would I be good with only buying a good set of headphones/buds or do I need to buy something like this http://www.hippohifi.com/products/bloat/bloat.html in addition to a new set of headphones. Also- does media player choice have much to do with it? I have noticed that winamp sounds much better than windows media player.

More or less- direct me.  I would like to keep it under $150 if I just need headphones or under $300 if I need headphones and some sort of processor or amp.


----------



## Spasticteapot (Mar 5, 2007)

I would recommend heading over to head-fi.org for further information. 

That said, you would do well to build an inexpensive amp - say a Cmoy - and purchasing a pair of used IEMs. I picked up a pair of used E3Cs for $50 on Craigslist.


----------



## bumpnzx3 (Apr 6, 2007)

thanks for the tip- i will read up over there. i am good with car audio and descent with home audio- headphones are foreign to me


----------



## bumpnzx3 (Apr 6, 2007)

i will do a google search for dac/amp combo and see what i find to read up on. so far, the only such animal i know of is the Bloat i linked above. the more isolation the better- i can see my phone light up if someone calls and i face my door- so i can see someone come in. i also like isolation for the simple fact- i hate when i can hear someone else's music playing, so i try not to force others to hear mine also.


----------



## sqImpalaLS (Apr 28, 2008)

If you want to keep the size down to a minimum I would reccomend the iGrado. http://http://www.onecall.com/ProductDetails.aspx?id=34518

Other Grado's would be superior, but huge and most require an amp/dac. http://www.gradolabs.com/


----------



## bumpnzx3 (Apr 6, 2007)

i think i am going to get in on the group buy for the bloat- fully upgraded for cheaper than the base model. while i am waiting for that to arrive, i will continue my search for the headphones. size doesn't matter (in this case anyway  )- i know i will catch a little hell from people around the office for looking like DJ Scribbles- but what else is new


----------



## bumpnzx3 (Apr 6, 2007)

I am getting in on the upgraded version of the Bloat that is being offered via they mp3 group buy. I am planning to mainly use my bloat at the office, but might occasionally use it at home also. I am setting a price limit for headphones at right around $100. I believe I have it narrowed down to four: Grado SR80, Senn HD280, and the AKG K141S or K240S.

I listen to a broad range of music, but more folk/acoustic than anything (Ray LaMontagne, Alexi Murdoch, Donovan Frakenreiter, Jack Johnson etc..), and of course the Audionutz Cd's. I like crisp/bright sound, within reason. I would like to keep the sound outside of the phone down to a reasonable level- I would like to be able to turn the volume up a little, but not bother those around me at work.

Would you mind suggesting a phone for me? I don't really know where to go in order to find comparisons of the 4. The Grado looks to be a good choice- but most every review I have read mentioned something about it being uncomfortable to wear. Also- does open, semi open, and enclosed have any bearing on the outside level. Judging by the names of them, I would think it would- but I don't know.


----------



## bumpnzx3 (Apr 6, 2007)

*double post*


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

You won't need a headphone amp with the Bloat, its designed to be just that. This is what allow you to use it as a high powered preamp output as well.

Onboard motherboard soundcards suck for D to A IMO, The chip specs are good enough alone but once they are implemented into the complete motherboard circuit things change, they turn out to be below average soundcards.

I'd go with Vista for its advanced resampler and excellent volume control when used with a 24bit DAC like the bloat (something you can't get in XP unless you are using ASIO. Note however that the degradation from the XP volume control and the resampler might not be audible to you so test it out to see if you really need Vista). 

Use Vista with Winamp and you'll be set up in a matter of minutes.


----------



## Stel (Mar 11, 2008)

bumpnzx3 said:


> I am setting a price limit for headphones at right around $100. I believe I have it narrowed down to four: Grado SR80, Senn HD280, and the AKG K141S or K240S.


I was considering those too. After reading some reviews I decided to try the Audio Equation RP-21's, same price range.


----------



## 60ndown (Feb 8, 2007)

pulling things in and out of the ears is a p.i.t.a. over the ears is the way to go, keep it simple, no need for a pre and an amp, lots of headphones are designed to sound excellent without all that additional expense.
i can tell you my hd280 have served me very well for over 2 years.its kinda weird wearing them because they isolate so effectively im always looking over my shoulder wondering where that sound was comming from


----------



## 60ndown (Feb 8, 2007)

you dont need the bloat, try some quality headphones first, if they dont satisfy, then you can try the bloat


----------



## havok20222 (Sep 5, 2007)

I do not recommend the iGrado for listening at work. Not that it's not a great headphone, because it is. It's an open-ear design, which means that not only will you be enjoying your music at work, but so will all of your other co-workers. I would stick to some IEMs as stated before.

All these are great little IEMS

Shure
Ultimate Ears
Etymotics
Klipsch

For value try the V-Moda Vibes as well.


----------



## bumpnzx3 (Apr 6, 2007)

had a chance to listen to some '06 model Beyerdynamic DT660's last night. has anyone had a chance to hear those in order to fill me in on the differences between those and the akg k270 or the senn hd280?


----------



## 60ndown (Feb 8, 2007)

http://www.headphone.com/guide/by-headphone-type/full-size-headphones/


----------



## bumpnzx3 (Apr 6, 2007)

i've been doing some reading on that site as well as headphonereviews.com and head-fi.org. after all of my reading, i've came to the conclusions that a) reviews suck; and b) i need to just buy a set, because i'm splitting hairs and my ears aren't that trained 

the site you linked and a few others seem to love the hd280, while a few others don't seem to like it much at all. i just need to buy something and be done with it.


----------



## 60ndown (Feb 8, 2007)

bumpnzx3 said:


> i've been doing some reading on that site as well as headphonereviews.com and head-fi.org. after all of my reading, i've came to the conclusions that a) reviews suck; and b) i need to just buy a set, because i'm splitting hairs and my ears aren't that trained
> 
> the site you linked and a few others seem to love the hd280, while a few others don't seem to like it much at all. i just need to buy something and be done with it.


after using them extensively for over 2 years i cant recc the hd 280 enough.they are simply amazing.

just you and the music, zero outside noise, its freaky.

and the way they re produce music might be to accurate for some.

but if your into quality listening dont hesitate to get a pair.


----------



## bumpnzx3 (Apr 6, 2007)

well- i ended up buying a new set of the pre-2007 dt660's. i called beyerdynamic to see if there was any difference in the 2007+ aside from the appearance. the guy on the phone told me all else was the same. so- i decided that in order to make up my mind which i wanted- the hd280 or dt660- i would see which i could find a better new price on. i was able to find the dt660 for $15 cheaper. it's not a big difference in price- but it's the only way i could decide. they should be here in a few days.

one thing that suprised me about my call to beyer- is that the phone rang twice then a PERSON answered. not only did someone actually answer the phone- but someone who knew what they were talking about- not just a secretary or phone operator. very nice guy too. he even gave me his opinion on which to buy- his own brand and the hd280. believe it or not- there was no bias in his answer.


----------



## backwoods (Feb 22, 2006)

dt660's are nice, I prefer them over the hd280's as well. At work, I use closed cans. Just some cheap koss pro3aa's. Sometimes I wear them when I'm not even listening to music, just to avoid other people at work. 

Really the selection depends on whether you go with an amp or not. Senn 600 and the like require an amp, or they sound like poo. 

You made a good choice.


----------



## bumpnzx3 (Apr 6, 2007)

i sent my money for amp/dac combo group buy on friday. i will use that at home and work i assume. it probably wasn't needed- but then again, neither is a lot of the stuff i buy. besides- that's why i've got two jobs- so i can have some play money.

i really counldn't make up my mind on the headphones. so, like i said- i just picked the cheapest of the two my ears probably couldn't tell the difference between thet two.


----------



## 60ndown (Feb 8, 2007)

http://www.headphone.com/guide/by-headphone-type/sealed-type/beyerdynamic-dt-660.php

http://www.headphone.com/guide/by-manufacturer/sennheiser/sennheiser-hd-280-pro.php

get some hd280s as well, and send the ones you like least back b4 return policy expires 
$50 sais you keep the 280s


----------



## bumpnzx3 (Apr 6, 2007)

http://home.arcor.de/tao47/15 Close... Discussion on Frequency Graphs & Reviews.pdf

and then, there's that review. he seemed to like the dt660 a lot, and the hd280 not so much. i'm not at all saying you are wrong- you may very well be correct. but, that's why i decided to narrow it down by cost. it's a toss-up, some people like one and not the other, and the other way around


----------



## bumpnzx3 (Apr 6, 2007)

according to the tracking info- they arrived this morning. i can't wait to get home to give them a whirl. i plan to have a short listen, then let them play a loop of pink noise for a couple days- then have a listen again.


----------



## 60ndown (Feb 8, 2007)

you lovin them or looking for a pair of 280s?


----------



## bumpnzx3 (Apr 6, 2007)

they arrived on the 17th- out of the box they sounded quite nice. i then let them play on a loop of about 5 songs (one of which was pink noise) for a few hours- they sounded even better. i let them play overnight on all pink noise- and was rewarded with even better sound yesterday morning. i left them playing all night last night on my desk last night. this morning, they may have sounded slightly better- but not much of a change, if any. overall- i am very happy with them. as i read in one of the reviews- they certainly are bright (which i love), but not harsh. the earcups are very comfortable also. i had them on for around 4.5hrs straight with no issues. my ears got a little warm, but no sweat. ignorance may be bliss, since i've never heard the hd280's- but i am very happy with my purchase.


----------



## 60ndown (Feb 8, 2007)

bumpnzx3 said:


> they arrived on the 17th- out of the box they sounded quite nice. i then let them play on a loop of about 5 songs (one of which was pink noise) for a few hours- they sounded even better. i let them play overnight on all pink noise- and was rewarded with even better sound yesterday morning. i left them playing all night last night on my desk last night. this morning, they may have sounded slightly better- but not much of a change, if any. overall- i am very happy with them. as i read in one of the reviews- they certainly are bright (which i love), but not harsh. the earcups are very comfortable also. i had them on for around 4.5hrs straight with no issues. my ears got a little warm, but no sweat. ignorance may be bliss, since i've never heard the hd280's- but i am very happy with my purchase.


280s get sweaty after a long session too.i guess headphones are like sex, so many different kinds, and all fun


----------



## bumpnzx3 (Apr 6, 2007)

you are correct- i've yet to have sex that i didn't enjoy.

i guess these don't make my ears sweat since the pads are some kind of cloth rather than vinyl.


----------



## 60ndown (Feb 8, 2007)

bumpnzx3 said:


> i've yet to have sex that i didn't enjoy.


ive had some


----------



## bumpnzx3 (Apr 6, 2007)

the kind when you wake up at a frat party with your pants around your ankles, a black leather hat on, and your rear end hurting

boy- this thread just took a turn for the worst.


----------



## 60ndown (Feb 8, 2007)

bumpnzx3 said:


> the kind when you wake up at a frat party with your pants around your ankles, a black leather hat on, and your rear end hurting


naw man ive never been there, but i feel for you 

p.s. coolest diyma thread eva


----------

